# Southern California Packgoats needed for movie



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I was contacted by an animal trainer in Los Angeles today asking for the names of packgoat owners in southern California. They are doing a movie about the Goat Man. Filming is set to take place in a couple of months and they need some good packgoats to be used in the movie as his companions. They plan to pay a decent daily rate for "rental" of the goats and I can't think of a better way to get packgoats out to millions of people in a favorable light. If you live in Southern California and are interested in getting your goats in a national motion picture, contact me directly and I'll get you in touch with the right people.


----------

